# My sorta collection



## Hoodie (Nov 25, 2005)

[/IMG] 

Not much, but here it is!


----------



## vloky (Nov 25, 2005)

A lot more than what I have!  Nice collection.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 25, 2005)

More than I have too.  I would love to have your collection!


----------



## shazzerlyn (Nov 26, 2005)

nice collection! I love your pigments!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 26, 2005)

nice collection!! i see you've gone full out with the holiday sets! i'm so jealous! buying all that here would cost me so so much!! i love it


----------



## aziajs (Nov 26, 2005)

Lots of colors, lots of products.  It's a nice mix of stuff.  Great collection.


----------



## Hoodie (Nov 26, 2005)

And to think I started this around September  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just can't help myself


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 26, 2005)

September? Fucking hell!!! AMAZING COLLECTION!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 26, 2005)

Lovely collection.


----------



## vircore (Nov 26, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhh, beautiful collection ^_^

not much? i think you didn't see my collection


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, great collection - Lots of Pigments.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 27, 2005)

September this year? Damn! lovely collection! I love the holiday stuff you picked too.


----------



## Hoodie (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah this year... my wallet hates me!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 3, 2005)

lovely collection! and my wallet hates me too.


----------



## belencina (Dec 4, 2005)

What´s the name of the first fluidline on the left?   Nice collection!


----------



## Hoodie (Dec 5, 2005)

First one on the left is Waveline


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 5, 2005)

What A Fabulous Collection I Love It


----------



## vivalasvegas (Dec 9, 2005)

i like your pigment and eyeshadow collection


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 10, 2005)

Oooh ! I luv the pic!! Everything is so clear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Props ta you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great collection too~~ So neat, clean, and pretty!!


----------



## Hoodie (Dec 10, 2005)

Thank you!!!


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

ohhh you have a lot full pigments!!!!

very nice


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------

